# Dual boot Windows 10 impossible sur Macbook pro 13" 2014



## NicolasLe (23 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Je vous explique mon problème. À la base j'avais mis Windows 10 sur mon Macbook pro 13" 2014
ADVERTISEMENT












sans soucis, mais récemment j'ai changé  le SSD interne de mon Macbook pro pour un plus grand de 1tb avec un adaptateur.
https://www.amazon.fr/Sabrent-interne-Rocket-performance-SB-ROCKET-1TB/dp/B07LGF54XR/ref=sr_1_3?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=sabrent+ssd&qid=1584737680&sr=8-3&swrs=D8339B5464F1702BA2D3DED49E934951






						Sintech NGFF M.2 NVMe Carte Adaptateur SSD pour Mise à Niveau 2013–2015 MacBook: Amazon.fr: Informatique
					

Sintech NGFF M.2 NVMe Carte Adaptateur SSD pour Mise à Niveau 2013–2015 MacBook: Amazon.fr: Informatique



					www.amazon.fr
				




Depuis il m'est impossible de refaire fonctionner windows 10 en dual boot sans voir l'installation rater. Comme dans les photos ci-jointes. J'ai essayé de le faire avec Bootcamp et avec Unetbootin. Je ne trouve pas de solution.

Pourriez-vous m'aider? 

Avec tous mes remerciement
Nicolas


----------

